# Link: Possible Barbour Alternative?



## mualphapiper (Dec 13, 2009)

I've been out of the Trad Forum loop for a while, but I thought I'd tip you all off to this ebay seller: Campbell Cooper Countrywear

Offers some great stuff, among them the above linked waxed cotton jackets, as well as some quilt jackets and othet Barbour-like fare at great prices. What do you think?


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Interesting. Made in England. Nice prices. Etc. I might try one of their quilted jackets. Thanks.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Pentheos said:


> Made in England.


It appears the Country of Origin is mearly implied.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> It appears the Country of Origin is mearly implied.


 I think that stating in the item description "Made in England" is a bit more than an implication. Do you know something we don't?


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

hardline_42 said:


> I think that stating in the item description "Made in England" is a bit more than an implication. Do you know something we don't?


Ah, I'm surprised one has to dig for it. I saw;

*Campbell Cooper Countrywear*





















*Maintained by:* campbellcooper01







( 8805







)






























Campbell Cooper produce English styled Countrywear for the traditional and classic markets. Our craftsmen and women are proud to make by hand using traditional and classic materials, technical garments that are good for the most extreme environments.

See "English Stlyed"

But it is specified here;

*Brand New English Wax Cotton 3/4 length Jacket*
Colour Olive Green​Size Large 44 inches 
This is the Heavy weight wax cotton jacket. Comes withFree detachable hood included. 100% wax cotton Outer 100% cotton tartan lining. Made in England by respected makers Campbell Cooper. Super Quality and BRAND NEW 
*Order Now Free Detachable Hood Made in England*

*For *
*Approximately US $47.80??*

*Why not?? *


----------



## Salieri (Jun 18, 2009)

That reads as though the detachable hood is made in England...

If I were to make a wax jacket, it would be terrible, but it would still be made in England.

_ANYWAY_, they actually look not too bad.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Salieri said:


> That reads as though the detachable hood is made in England...
> 
> If I were to make a wax jacket, it would be terrible, but it would still be made in England.
> 
> _ANYWAY_, they actually look not too bad.


 Both the and the company website state that their jackets are made in England. I'm not vouching for them in any way. In fact I had never heard of them before today. But it seems pretty clear to me that, either their products are made in England, or they're lying.


----------



## mualphapiper (Dec 13, 2009)

"We are a Classic British Countrywear and Outdoorwear Retailer and have been making Classic Wax Jackets in England for over 35 years." I'd call it case closed unless they are into outright lies. The selection of styles isn't as good as Barbour, but it seems like their "Classic Wax Cotton Jacket" could stand for a Bedale at $55 new .


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

I've also checked their ebay store and they've got some jackets for $25. They're poly-cotton and probably nowhere near the quality of a Baracuta, but for a knockaround jacket, the price is hard to beat.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Anymore information on these folks? Did anyone order one? Happy with it?


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm reopening this thread because I discovered Campbell Cooper today while trolling eBay for a Barbour. Has anyone gained any actually hands on experience with this since the last post?


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

They have a website here.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

I can't attest to their quality. But, their prices are excellent!! I hope that we get a review soon. I am thinking about ordering a pair of the tweed plus 4's.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

There are any number of outfits making waxed jackets here, for sale at country fairs and in markets. They are always way cheaper than Barbour, and though not always poorly made in terms of how they function, are usually inferior in some respect - the seams may be poorly sewn, or the poppers a bit ordinary.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks, I was hoping some British forum members would offer their opinions. You can probably buy 10 CC jackets for the price of a new Barbour. I just wondering how cheap the other brands appear.


----------



## sskim3 (Jul 2, 2013)

Came across this thread and was able to find a thread on the other forum. 

One guy bought two and for the price, it seems like a good deal.


----------



## TradThrifter (Oct 22, 2012)

Definetly considering purchasing one of these. Thanks for the thread revival gents


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I hate threads like these. This one made me buy one of .


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

The prices are great - almost too tempting to pass up. It looks like most of their ebay customers are from the UK (at least based on the sampling of reviews that I looked at). If someone actually takes the plunge and buys from them, it would be great if you could post more info regarding shipping costs (and other charges) for US delivery.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Let's be honest, a waxed cotton jacket isn't the most complex garment ever devised and I see no reason why they couldn't be made cheaper and outside the UK, yet still do the job required of them.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Doctor Damage said:


> Let's be honest, a waxed cotton jacket isn't the most complex garment ever devised and I see no reason why they couldn't be made cheaper and outside the UK, yet still do the job required of them.


I think the point of doubt is that they claim to be made IN the UK. England, to be exact.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

On ebay I belive they showed shipping at 15.99 pounds


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

dwebber18 said:


> On ebay I belive they showed shipping at 15.99 pounds


Shows it to be about $24.00. All-in for a Beafaux, it's just under $80.00.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Do it.

(I was part of the early incarnation of this thread, and would have bought back then, but I would up getting a Barbour AND a vintage Vintage Countryman. I'm quite set for waxed cotton garments for the time being, especially since I live in California where the weather is near-perfect year-round.)


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I just searched eBay for "British Wax Hunting Jackets" and found a boat load of other companies with a similar product for more or less the same price.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I went ahead and ordered the Campbell Cooper jacket this morning based on the fact that I haven't seen any negative reports online. Will report back after I receive it.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Good luck to you, these are very interesting to me as our their tweed ladies jacket for my wife.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

My old copper's nose smells a rat. I wouldn't touch this company with a barge pole.

1. You have to go down several pages on Google before you find anything that isn't written by "campbell cooper" on its own site on e-bay or on other clothing sites and forums
2. Even reviews are written by them and on their own and associated sites
3. I find nothing older than 2012 on the net about this company
4.And read that intro text, that is not written by someone with English as their mother tongue & includes some very strange formulations and odd facts. Look at all the unnecessary capital letters and parts of phrases and terms and spelling mistakes

Campbell Cooper Great British fashion and style. *Classic new vintage *country wear and equestrian jackets. *Made in England traditional tweeds and wax cotton hats and coats directly from the maker.* Authentic Ladies and gentlemans hats and coats *made by the original maker*. Classic vintage from the *original patterns.* Wedding and ladies summer hats. Gentle*mans* *T*op and bowler hats, tweed flat *cap*, country bush hats and wax cotton flat caps. 
Sherlock tweed deerstalker hats, leather bush hats. Full range of British equestrian jackets and riding hats and coats.

Wow! Something that is classic new and vintage at the same time?
Made by the original maker? Anyone that makes something is its original maker.
All over their site the words Made in England appear in text as if it is a brandname rather than a statement of fact.

Sensational *L*arge ladies fashion wedding hats ideal for any desirable dreamy romantic party or event. *Haute* wedding fashion style Middleton, Cambridge, Oxford, Goodwood & Cheltenham for *head turning*, and our Ascot, Mayfair, Victoria, Knightsbridge and the Lancaster or massive *N*ew vintage and *high fashion fascinators*.

Really, high fashion fascinators? Wow!

If this is an English company making stuff in England I'll eat my Peking Duck!


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I guess I'll find out when it arrives. There is a gentleman on TOF that wrote favorably and his pictures looked good.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

And? What's the verdict?


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

Pentheos said:


> And? What's the verdict?


I've been wondering this too....


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

My jacket got held up in customs and has not arrived yet. The tracking info said something about possible dangerous substances. It may be the can of wax I ordered with it. 

A report is forth coming as soon as possible.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Well the jacket finally was delivered today. After all of the waiting I had ordered too small. I'm normally a 46R in suits and sport jackets but a 44 Barbour Beaufort fits me perfectly so I ordered a Large in the C&C. It fit like a true 42-44 as they state and it's unlikely I will fit in to it in the foreseeable future.

In any case it's very nice jacket for $50, much nicer than the website's photos indicate. It's made of a fairly substantial material, not too waxy looking but you can definitely tell it's waxed, it has more insulation than a Beaufort, comes with a detachable hood and the wrists have elasticized cloth inner cuffs. The two-way zipper is heavy duty and it's an attractive shade of green. The length falls about half way down my thigh.

Since I can't wear the jacket I would like to sell it rather send it back to England for an exchange. If anyone is interested before I list it else where please PM me. With the can of wax that's included I paid $88 including shipping on eBay. I would like to get $70 shipped to the CONUS or your best offer.

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr

by mjoseph990, on Flickr


----------



## mayostard (Mar 10, 2013)

How is the sleeve length?


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

Since it's a raglin shoulder I measured from pit to cuff which is 21.5". I wear a 34" shirt sleeve and it' fine on me.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

I hate those gummy farm-labor coats but the seller has deerstalker hats! That I can get behind so thanks!


----------

